# JSTL Foreach



## Sanix (3. Aug 2006)

Ich habe folgenden Code:

```
<c:forEach var="i" begin="1" end="${sessionScope.PagingHelper.pages" step="1">
		</c:forEach>
```

Bei der Methode die beim PagingHelper aufgerufen wird, kommt eine Integer Variable zurück. Jedoch kriege ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


> - Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: <h3>Validation error messages from TagLibraryValidator for c</h3>
> 
> 62: tag = 'forEach' / attribute = 'end': An error occurred while parsing custom action attribute "end" with value "${sessionScope.PagingHelper.pages": Encountered "<EOF>", expected one of ["}", ".", ">", "gt", "<", "lt", "==", "eq", "<=", "le", ">=", "ge", "!=", "ne", "[", "+", "-", "*", "/", "div", "%", "mod", "and", "&&", "or", "||"]</p>
> ...


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2006)

tja Klammer auf { ist da, Klammer zu fehlt, das Problem wird dir noch täglich begegnen,
versuche besser die Fehlermeldung zu verstehen 

bei solchen Parsing-Problemen kommen ja potentiell die unverständlichsten Fehlermeldungen,
aber wenn da schon direkt 
Fehler in "${sessionScope.PagingHelper.pages" 
steht und du die fehlende schließende Klammer nicht siehst, dann macht das nachdenklich


----------



## Sanix (3. Aug 2006)

Habs gleich danach gesehen, am Anfang erhielt ich nen Fehler wo es hiess, Integer to String oder so. Habe darum das Thema als behoben markiert. Bevor du geantwortet hast.


----------

